# Aquatop canister filter



## eric_roberts1969 (Dec 28, 2011)

The cf500 UV canister filter is one of the best filters for the money you can get. It pumps 525 gal. Per hour. And has a UV sterilizer 9 watt bulb, 
Its made by Aquatop,http://www.aquatop.com/CF500-UV_Canister_Filter.html


----------



## mjbn (Jan 1, 2012)

Aquatop/Sunsun/Perfect is actually a very good brand. I have a HW-302 and it is completely silent and does the job.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Where would you get parts for it in the case you have a broken part?


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

How are the inflow and outflow? I've read mixed things regarding these. Would 17 mm lily pipes fit?


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

No opinion or feedback?


----------



## mjbn (Jan 1, 2012)

Bsmith: One of my pieces of the output/spraybar section broke, and I contacted the person I bought it from on eBay and he sent out a replacement free. 

I have no input on the lily pipes.. Never tried one. The inflow is steady though, mine is pretty gentle, espeically since I have the output facing towards the glass.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

mjbn said:


> Bsmith: One of my pieces of the output/spraybar section broke, and I contacted the person I bought it from on eBay and he sent out a replacement free.
> 
> I have no input on the lily pipes.. Never tried one. The inflow is steady though, mine is pretty gentle, especially since I have the output facing towards the glass.


That is great that you got customer service like that on one of these filter especially from an eBay seller. If I were you I would let ANY/EVERYONE who is thinking about getting one of these who the person you got yours from.Since there is not a source to get specific replacement parts for these and there is much confusion about the actual make/model #'s since that are 3-4 different brands (aquatop/sunsun/jeabo/oddessy) that are the same filter just with different names that confuses the issue even more. I have heard really bad stories about people getting these filters only to have something fail within the first 6 months, then when trying to contact the proper person to get either a warranty claim or even just a replacement part, they cannot get anywhere. It's so silly to me also that there was a forum member actually justify/make himself feel better about purchasing one of these filters) by saying 'well compared to your Eheim/Rena I can just buy a whole filter again if something breaks and I cant get that specific replacement part'! I couldn't believe what I was reading, his value of a value are obviously completely opposite of what mine are! 

I personally cannot fathom why anyone would purchase one of these filters opposed to a Filstar and especially an Eheim classic, as this hobby as a whole is not cheap and IMO if you dont have the extra income, why are you in this hobby. It's also not good at all in this hobby to take shortcuts or cheap out on ANY of the man components that make our systems complete and this is especially true with the filter (the only thing holding back however many gallons of water you are keeping in your tank from spilling out onto your floor)!

I completely understand being short on cash and not being able to spring for a brand new Eheim 2217 at the drop of a hat but again, IMO, it is a much, much wiser decision to maybe put off starting your tank up for a few weeks so that you can save a bit more to be able to purchase the better piece of equipment.

I could see using one of these filters on a breeding tank setup in the basement on the concrete floor near the AC drain but it simply makes me noid' as all get out to even think about filtering any of my tanks with anything other than the most tried and true, bullet proof product.

Sorry for the derail/off topic above text its just that I feel anyone considering one of these should have both sides of the coin. I will also say this, that over the past couple of years their replication of the Eheim PRO/Rena Filstar design (that's what most of these are, copies of those brands canisters with the intake/outflow located on top of the canister and also with media compartments/trays in the housing) has gotten better


----------

